# £20 OFF Baratza Virtuoso Precisio Grinder



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This exclusive deal is for forum members* ONLY*

£20 OFF Baratza Virtuoso Precisio for 1 month ONLY (valid until 28th Feb 2014)

Use this code at checkout: forum109p

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza/Baratza%20Virtuoso%20Precisio%20Coffee%20Grinder


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Made sticky.

Thank you for offering a forum special.


----------

